# Need some help/input with kolbasz



## berwick12 (Nov 25, 2012)

So I've adapted a kolbasz recipe that I've gotten and one of the biggest reasons for joining this site was for questions regarding what I think I just screwed up.   

Instead of doing my usual (cure #1 w/recipe-stuff-chill& air [email protected] for 24H- start at low smoke temp and finish at 170F)  I wanted to make gyulai-ish sausage so I figured that I could cold smoke @ 85-90F for 8-10 hrs I just needed to add cure#2 instead of cure #1. After spending some hours on this site I just have 3 BIG QUESTIONS.   

Did I seriously fudge up because I didn't use and starter or mold culture?  

If so how can I fix it w/out starter culture?(can't get to it in time) 

How long do I have to hang to dry before I can eat it?   

p.s. the links have been in the fridge drying for smoke for 20 hours and will have to make a decision by tomorrow to smoke or throw if I can't salvage.

Cheers,

CO


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 25, 2012)

Dont see nothing wrong with your kolbasz.

Time to smoke em. Take them to an IT (meat) at 150-152


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 25, 2012)

Need to know exactly what you are trying to make and the recipe before your questions can be answered.

There are a lot of different Kolbász'.


~Martin


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 25, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Need to know exactly what you are trying to make and the recipe before your questions can be answered.
> There are a lot of different Kolbász'.
> ~Martin


Almost looks like a Poli recipe


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 25, 2012)

Sounds like berwick12 is looking to make classic dry-cured Gyulai Kolbász, but I'm not 100% sure.



~Martin


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 25, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Sounds like berwick12 is looking to make classic dry-cured Gyulai Kolbász, but I'm not 100% sure.
> ~Martin


Maybe from berwick?


----------



## berwick12 (Nov 25, 2012)

I was trying to make a gyulai Kolbasz[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]  however didn't have a starter.  I thought I could use cure #2 and be safe, but then the worry bug caught up to me and put some doubts in.  [/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought I couldn't hot smoke if I use cure #2?[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]I was wondering if I smoke it for 24 hours @ 85 then hang dry for 3 weeks with no starter if it could still be eaten.[/font]


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 25, 2012)

You shouldn't be hot smoking it if you're going to dry cure it for an extended period of time, you should be cold smoking.
Are you trying to imitate a sausage that you've had before, or is this entirely new to you?
Again, the more information you can provide, the better we can answer your questions.


~Martin


----------



## berwick12 (Nov 25, 2012)

Not going to hot smoke.  Someone above suggested it, I just wanted to clarify that I couldn't do so. I will be cold smoking.  Dry smoking is new to me.  

I'm imitating a [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]gyulai.  However the recipe that have translated to ~ (curing salts as needed) so I figured I'd just cold smoke and add cure #2. Now all of the english written recipes that I'm finding in the 24 hours that I've been waiting for the casings to dry have been stating to use a starter culture to inhibit unwanted mold and prohibit beneficial mold.  [/color]

I was wondering if that culture was REALLY needed of if I can cold smoke as planned solely with cure #2.

CO


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 25, 2012)

Culture isn't necessarily needed, but there are other safety precautions that should be followed if you're not using a culture.
For safety's sake,the salt percentage should be higher than what you can get away with when using a culture.
Keep in mind that, kind of like Polish kielbasa, gyulai kolbasz means a lot of different things to a lot of different people, it can be  a fresh sausage, a smoked sausage, a smoked and semi dry sausage, a smoked and dry-cured sausage, etc, so the methods are very different.

I recommend following the Marianski's method for cold-smoked kielbasa if you're not using a culture.
As I said above, it's recommended that you following the same salt level.
You can dry beyond the 87% if you wish.

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/sausage-recipes/polish-cold-smoked

HTH


~Martin


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 26, 2012)

You can cold smoke with cure 2. I have done it many times. when i say cold im talking about lower than 80*













cslj.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 26, 2012


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep, you'll definitely want to use Cure #2.


~Martin


----------



## berwick12 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks guys, especially for the link diggingDogFarm.  I'll split open the casing add another 2 tbls of salt, remix, recase, and smoke as directed.  Pictures update when finished.

Cheers,

CO


----------



## shannon127 (Nov 26, 2012)

Do you really need to ferment the sausage?  Since Cure 2 contains both Nitrates and Nitrites and assuming your salt and cure ratios were good for cure 1 you should be good for cure 2.   Did you add sugar to your recipe?  It is the sugar that will lower the ph and feed the bacteria.  If you are not planning to ferment (above 70) and would be aging/drying the sausage below 55, I don't see any problem.  What are does everyone else think?


----------



## kvn (Mar 23, 2021)

diggingdogfarm said:


> You shouldn't be hot smoking it if you're going to dry cure it for an extended period of time, you should be cold smoking.
> Are you trying to imitate a sausage that you've had before, or is this entirely new to you?
> Again, the more information you can provide, the better we can answer your questions.
> 
> ...


Ok, I just saw this, I would like to duplicate something like Tibors spicy Hungarian Kolbasz. It tastes just like I had in Hungary and has a smooth heat to it, it’s dry cured, I just can’t find a recipe


----------

